# A man walks into a bar



## IcemanSK (Oct 27, 2007)

Another man walks into a bar.









The third guy ducks.

That's all I got.:uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 27, 2007)

"Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend.  Inside of a dog, it is too dark to read."  - Groucho Marx

Sadly, that's the best I can manage at the moment.


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2007)

A man walks into a bar with a frog on his head.. "Where did you get that?",the bartender asks.."I dunno", it started out as a boil on my butt",says the frog...


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2007)

A lawyer, a priest, and a rabbi walk in to a bar.  

The bartender looks up and says "What is this, some kind of a joke?"


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2007)

A horse walks into a bar.  The bartender says "Why the long face?"


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2007)

A guy walks in to a bar carrying jumper cables.

Bartender says "You can come in, but you better not start anything!"


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 27, 2007)

A Taco, a hot dog and a cheeseburger walk into a bar.  The bartender says "Sorry, we don't serve food here."


----------



## bydand (Oct 27, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> A Taco, a hot dog and a cheeseburger walk into a bar.  The bartender says "Sorry, we don't serve food here."



Your still on your pain meds aren't you?  :lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 27, 2007)

How do you get a nun pregnant?

YOU **** HER!!!

*AAAAAHHHHGGGG* (clutches stomach and goes fetal at how bad that joke was)


----------



## Kacey (Oct 27, 2007)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A book walks into a bar. The bartender says, "Please, no stories!"

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A magician walks down an alley and turns into a bar.

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A man walks into a bar. OUCH! You would have thought he would have seen it! 

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]An amnesiac comes into a bar. He asks, "Do I come here often?" 		

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]A man walks into a bar with a slab of asphalt under his arm and says, "A beer please, and one for the road." 		

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]An Irishman walks out of a bar. Hey, it COULD happen! 

and more... at A Guy Goes Into a Bar...
[/FONT]


----------



## Obliquity (Oct 28, 2007)

Descartes walks into a bar. The bartender asks, "Would you like a drink?" Descartes responds, "I think not" . . . then disappears.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 28, 2007)

bydand said:


> Your still on your pain meds aren't you?  :lfao:



I've stepped down from percocet to 800mg Ibuprofen and Tylenol PM at night...keeps me off the computer without sleep.  That being said:

A baby seal walks into a club...


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 28, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I've stepped down from percocet to 800mg Ibuprofen and Tylenol PM at night...keeps me off the computer without sleep. That being said:
> 
> A baby seal walks into a club...


That's so bad!  and yes, I nearly spewed coffee all over the screen!


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2007)

A baby seal walks in to a bar.  Bartender says "What can I get ya?"   Baby seal says "Anything but a Canadian Club"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2007)

bydand said:


> Your still on your pain meds aren't you?  :lfao:



Sorry no pain meds for me.  

A man walks into a Bar, Rich says, I told you to leave me alone, while looking at the next guy and smiling. 

Oh wait, daydreams are not jokes. Nor are delusions of ... , well I guess I will just have to read the other jokes here.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Sorry no pain meds for me.
> 
> A man walks into a Bar, Rich says, I told you to leave me alone, while looking at the next guy and smiling.
> 
> Oh wait, daydreams are not jokes. Nor are delusions of ... , well I guess I will just have to read the other jokes here.


 
LOL!  

Rich Parsons walks in to a bar.  Everyone else...ducks.  :lol:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 28, 2007)

A man walks into a bar, orders a drink, opens a tab ... two hours later, signs for the bill and heads home ... alone again.








Oh wait, this was suppose to be a joke thread ... I get it now!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 28, 2007)

A dyslexic guy walks into a bra


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> LOL!
> 
> Rich Parsons walks in to a bar. Everyone else...ducks. :lol:


 

LOL x100....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2007)

morph4me said:


> A dyslexic guy walks into a bra



I am lexdysic does that count?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Sorry no pain meds for me.
> 
> A man walks into a Bar, Rich says, I told you to leave me alone, while looking at the next guy and smiling.
> 
> Oh wait, daydreams are not jokes. Nor are delusions of ... , well I guess I will just have to read the other jokes here.



Surprise, surprise. Rich is daydreaming about guys again... :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> LOL!
> 
> Rich Parsons walks in to a bar.  Everyone else...ducks.  :lol:



If Rich Parson walked into a bar, we potentially could all be standing under it safely. (get it... he's tall! Doh!)


----------



## morph4me (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am lexdysic does that count?


 
only if you walk into a bra


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am lexdysic does that count?


 Only if your mother is a member of !Mad Mothers Against Dyslexia... you know... *DAMM!*


----------



## lulflo (Oct 31, 2007)

A termite walks into a bar and asks "Where is the bar tender?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2007)

A piece of string walks into a bar, starts a fight. The angry bartender ties up the string and throws him out into the street where it's run over by a street cleaner. The string staggers back in all tattered and torn. The bar tender spies him and yells "HEY! Didn't I just throw you out?" 
The string replies: "No, I'm afraid not!"


----------

